# Senses Fail



## corpulentinsanity (Oct 16, 2008)

The perfect Halloween band. Lyrics that are both dark and haunting.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Great band.

Buddy Neilson went to our HS.

Used to be friends with his brother. But yeah great music, shame they're not as known as they could be.


----------

